# how to private message other members? iam sseking guidance for crotocal skills visa



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

hiii how do i private message other members? i can't se the option here... it was regarding iam seeking guidance for critical skills visa ( based on the advice of legalman)

iam from india and i was thinking of to pm fellow group members who are also from hyderabad (india)

looking forward fr a helping hand.... 

i think these r the members who r frm hyderabad(india)

suresh8104
sharma4bw
sagar525
pawankumar_kssv 

and legalman big brother of the forum...

how do i contact them??? 

thanks in advance..


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

killerkrish said:


> hiii how do i private message other members? i can't se the option here... it was regarding iam seeking guidance for critical skills visa ( based on the advice of legalman)
> 
> iam from india and i was thinking of to pm fellow group members who are also from hyderabad (india)
> 
> ...


Hi,

The members that you want to PM must have 5 posts then you click on their username. There will be an option to send a private message to the members that you want too.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

killerkrish said:


> hiii how do i private message other members? i can't se the option here... it was regarding iam seeking guidance for critical skills visa ( based on the advice of legalman)
> 
> iam from india and i was thinking of to pm fellow group members who are also from hyderabad (india)
> 
> ...


you now have enough posts to access the PM facility - but why no ask your questions on the forum - that's what the forum is for - the sharing of information for all members, not for getting private immigration advice


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@
2fargone @xabiachica

thansk alot for the reply.. by the time i made this thread i did'nt gt pm.. now iam able to access it...

@xabiachica.. it was regarding critical skills visa... yep i do dollowur suggestion... wt i felt was too many threads on critical skills visa will confuse a new member like me... apart from that i post my approach n progress up to date over the forum 

thanks alot for the replies.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

killerkrish said:


> @
> 2fargone @xabiachica
> 
> thansk alot for the reply.. by the time i made this thread i did'nt gt pm.. now iam able to access it...
> ...


the moderators will decide if there are too many threads on one topic & merge them if necessary

that's what we're here for 

good luck with your quest


----------

